# Uric acid - How often?



## TheNorwegian (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi everyone! 

I'm just wondering how often is it normal that a tortoise "poops" out uric acid? I havent seen this white stuff in a while.

My tortoises are both male hermanns - What determines how often, and how often is it normal for them to poop out this "white stuff"?


----------



## ascott (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, if they are pooping and no urates that is alright....a high load of urates would warrant additional hydration...if it were me, I would offer a good long warm water soak every other day or two as well as offer some wet foods....urates are not a bad thing...but the less the better----none is best -----in my opinion


----------



## TheNorwegian (Sep 30, 2014)

They both poop and pee like normal. So if they do this, but there is no white stuff, everything is good?


----------



## ascott (Sep 30, 2014)

TheNorwegian said:


> They both poop and pee like normal. So if they do this, but there is no white stuff, everything is good?



Everything is better than good.....

This white substance is merely a result of a complex survival set up in some tortoise species....not all tortoise species will produce/excrete the urates as like with species from "arid" geographic locations...."the white stuff" is concentrations of dissolved mineral salts --mainly potassium, sodium, and chloride ions-- absorbed from food that have built up in the minor amount of liquid that is not reabsorbed by the body. So the tortoise can become packed with excess salts and waste uric acid and urea, mixed with relatively little water. So, if the animal is not hydrated periodically those materials begin to get dryer and move less through the system...they begin to back up in the system eventually either causing a solid urate stone that can not be passed, or is very painful to pass or a solid gut impaction --either of which can be fatal in the affected tortoise....hence the warning about crusty crackly gritty urates meaning poor hydration is in play.

So, we are the bringers of the rain, the puddle makers for those species of torts that have this survival design and require the water to maintain their life.....this is why I feel no urates present is the best ......this means that the tort is likely now working their system with the practice of a regular reliable water source in play...which allows the even exchange of used going out and new coming in--a good ebb and flow....you see, when we see torts take a drink of water (especially the arid species) what we don't always see is the complexity of what is really going on---it is truly awesome....


----------



## Maria and Tortilla (Aug 20, 2018)

mine hasn't made any uric acid for 6 days is this alright or should i worry


----------



## JoesMum (Aug 20, 2018)

Maria and Tortilla said:


> mine hasn't made any uric acid for 6 days is this alright or should i worry


Some species produce more than others. The quantity also varies with diet. If the tort is peeing frequently, because it is well hydrated then it is possible that only a small amount of urate, or none, is excreted on many occasions.

Make sure your tort is well hydrated and that the urate, when it appears, is not gritty. 

How often do you soak your tort?


----------

